# route add to link#1?



## BlueCoder (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm playing around with my routing table. How can I reproduce with a route command this from netstat:

```
2001:470:c:ae1:1234:1234:1234:1234 link#1                        UHS         lo0
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 30, 2013)

That route is added automatically by ifconfig(8) when the address is bound to the interface. It should be read as "to reach address 2001:470:c:ae1:1234:1234:1234:1234 use link#1 from the interface table and use interface lo0 to find out which address to use as the source address".


----------



## BlueCoder (Apr 30, 2013)

Can it be reproduced manually with a `route add` command such that `netstat` is the same?


----------



## kpa (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not sure because adding such route without binding the address to the interface at the same time doesn't quite make sense...


----------



## BlueCoder (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm deleting and restoring routes to compare results. I have to reboot just to restore the state of the table?


----------

